# 32g buying as little as possible?



## Woodnote (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if you guys could help me with starting up my first tank ever, a 32g reef tank. 

Mainly I'd like to know what I'll need to buy to effectively run this tank, housing some easy corals and fish. I've still got lots of research to do and thought I'd post here as part of it.

Will I be able to run a good setup for this tank with:

Good lighting (thinking LEDs that I can use later)
Sufficient heating
Powerheads
RO / DI unit
Test Kits
Refractometer
Live Rock 


Given my budget I've decided to not go for a sump and getting the tank drilled and the works as I think just getting the tank going and enjoying the learning experience as I learn to take care of it all will be a good starting point. From there I can upgrade to a drilled tank and get the sump going and what-not. 

Anything I need to add? Tips to make it work? Any help appreciated. Like I said I still got lots of learning to do.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

1st thing is watch for used gear. I wish I had done that to start as it wouldn't have "hurt" so much. 
2nd thing (and you have started already) ask ask ask. There is a wealth of knowledge here that has helped me to start and keep my tank (small 30g) running for almost a year.


----------



## Woodnote (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah I'm definitely all about asking, and I've already learned quite a bit by doing just that with a few people here. I've been keeping my eye on the Buy & Sell, hoping I can catch some more good deals.

Thanks for the advice.



Marz said:


> 1st thing is watch for used gear. I wish I had done that to start as it wouldn't have "hurt" so much.
> 2nd thing (and you have started already) ask ask ask. There is a wealth of knowledge here that has helped me to start and keep my tank (small 30g) running for almost a year.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I started with a completely stock biocube 29 and 1 year later am wishing I had started with a sump, reef keeper, better lights etc. It is a learning experience building it up one piece at a time though, so I wouldn't trade that. I started with T5s, bioballs and one circulation pump. I added in order, leds, skimmer, media basket, refugium, upgraded return pump, wave maker and second circ pump, auto top off, RODI, and most recently a gfo reactor. If I could do it again I'd start with a skimmer, RODI unit and an entry level reef keeper. It will save you buying the timers for lights, pumps, ph, etc separately which adds up. What do the more experienced reefers think? Maybe also I should mention my tank is rammed packed, at 29 gallons I have 5 fish and over 50 corals. With each addition you run into new problems.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You need a filter!!!!

There have been some really good systems posted here that will get you started quickly for less pain (this hobby is all about pain to the pocket book).

Seriously check them out. One just got posted this morning.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Definitely a filter but also you will definitely need a skimmer 
A skimmer is the one piece of equipment that I wouldn't skimp on - plenty of good nano skimmers out there - definitely some for sale on this forum so keep checking


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Most people have hit the nail on the head. 

A reef tank with minimal equipment will be a nightmare and to recreate the ocean or seas you'll need certain things to have a succeful tank. 

Most important would be RO/DI. Refractometer, lighting, circulation and skimming or filter made for saltwater. Canister could be used however, you'll need to clean A LOT! 

I picked up my Red Sea max 130 for $250 I believe added a auto top off (also essential). Got a circulation pump and few things here and there. 

Salifert testing kits are probably the most recommended and can be found on here or shop online for best price. You want magnesium, calcium, alkalinity, PH and nitrate. You could get more but those are essential. 

Lightinh, you can upgrade on anything. I ordered ecoxotic LED lights and they have been pretty good! 

So for like $600 you can get set up. Dry rock can be found cheap on here or free in some cases . People here are great and will be there for ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

List of sites with good selection and fast shipping are: 

Reef supplies (Quebec) 
Pets and ponds (Orillia) 
J&L aquatics (BC) 
Google "media basket" (good for nano tank supplies) 

For frags and coral I highly suggest fragcave. Clean up crew sea u marine. 

And Big Als will price match most places. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodnote (Nov 10, 2014)

Hmm lots of good advice here thanks everyone! I'm taking it all in to consideration. Truth be told I have a sump and skimmer already. While I don't know the exact specs of the skimmer it's a Vertex some-odd. My issue is I feel like it will be much more expensive to set it up this way, no?

I can't seem to wrap my head around what I'll need to get the sump and refugium up and running. Not at all versed in plumbing and thought it might be too hard for my very first tank. Thoughts?

Would I be able to run the skimmer somewhere else not using the sump?

Just some questions that have come up.

Thanks again!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey question*

what model is the skimmer and u are silly to not just get the tank drilled and use the skimmer and sump .... u will be able to hide all your equipment and hence give u more room in display tank ....


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

And have a tank that runs properly. My ONLY wish is I had started a sump. I have the "all In one" and plug and play. I love my tank and it's been a GREAT starter for me. After a year now I've sort of wrapped my head around some stuff and staring to understand for myself sumps  and plumbing. 

Look at YouTube videos and Google images for people blue prints on how to set up reef tank plumbing. 

If reefers love one thing more than reefing it's bragging about and showing how there tanks are set up. 99% of people take pride in setting up there own tanks and love to show others how it was accomplished. The amount of info that's out there for free is astronomical when it comes to this hobby. 

What your responsibility is is figuring out what set up to run and how you'll go about it. Nobody can tell you that. You have to make those decisions based on your set up (house, budge and how far you wanna take this). 

A simple tank with a few holes drilled is peanuts and people here know lots of people who drill tanks (sometimes just a hand shake is all that is required). A small DIY sump and the rest falls into place. 

You don't have to break the bank and starring from scratch is probably better than a plug and play and cheaper. 

There is good reason DIY projects are so prevalent in this hobby as well. Not always because people are cheap. But the satisfaction that comes with building your own set up and watching the tank evolve and change into something you've helped create. From the day you put sand and water in that tank you'll be lost in the actinic glow of the lights and shimmering waved on the sand. Something hypnotic about it. 

After the live rock goes in you'll become a crazy person and try to sneak up on strange critters in the night using a red light and hoping your wife doesn't catch you mumbling and and scratching your head wondering WTF was that. Not that that what's happened to me lol. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

It sounds like you are really chomping at the bit to get water and rock into the tank! Patience grasshopper. Sometimes to go fast, you have to slow down (meaning do it right now, and you will be able to spend more time enjoying the tank once it's set up). Yes plumbing takes some care and attention to set up properly, so make that your first priority.


----------



## Woodnote (Nov 10, 2014)

Eh, you guys are all right. I guess it was a little naive and impatient of me to be thinking of skipping on the important stuff. Like it's been said, better to do it right the first time.

For those interested the skimmer is  Vertex IN-80 2nd Generation.

Will this be satisfactory for my 32 given that it's built for 40-80? I've heard the ratings on skimmers run high.

Guess my next step will be to get my tank drilled and proceed with the purchasing and planning from there. Thanks all for your advice, it's much appreciated and all of your wisdom is going to save me from a great many headaches I'm sure.


----------

